# Which Professional Convection Oven Rates Highest for Baking Cookies?



## pastrygirl111 (Jan 10, 2005)

Am going to purchase or "lease to buy" a convection oven for making larger batches of cookies. Which brand rates highest and are there lease to buy ways of doing this? Thanks for any feedback!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I'm moving this to the Professional Pastry Chefs board, where you're more likely to get the best advice!!


----------



## pastrygirl111 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't have actual ratings, but maybe this link will help you narrow down your choices:

http://www.bigtray.com/buyers_guide....0&pcatid=10850


----------



## shahine (Apr 19, 2002)

i would'nt advice to use a convection oven for cookies, cause it dryes the inside of the cookies , i tried it myself . So i preffere the normal oven to give me the best results . good luck :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

are you going convection for load capacity and speed?


----------

